
Google AI Interview Questions – Acing the AI Interview - vimarshk
https://medium.com/acing-ai/google-ai-interview-questions-acing-the-ai-interview-1791ad7dc3ae
======
ganeshkrishnan
Gbm vs logistic regression.

Isn't gbm just trees? Been using it in spark for close to an year and never
bothered to learn the difference. I just run both and choose the best
algorithm.

I have been working on ML for close to two years and I can't answer most of
these questions. Guess I am not cut out for Google

~~~
Eridrus
This seems like a set of questions for Analysts, rather then Engineers.

If you apply for a ML SWE role, these are unlikely to be the questions you
get, though with a company as large as Google, who knows what your interviewer
will bust out.

GBM is trees, and I think the question is to explain why you would want trees,
but I think the trick for fitting arbitrary differentiable loss functions in a
GBM is pretty nifty.

~~~
ganeshkrishnan
It's up to the interviewer to ask the questions I assume.

I was the technical recruiter for IBM and I always asked abstract technical
questions rather than something that can be googled

------
vimarshk
Happy to discuss if there are any comments.

~~~
mrep
What degree does the typical google AI engineer have?

How much many hours do you think it would it take to learn the required
material to be able to get in with just a bachelors in CS?

~~~
vimarshk
Usually we are talking about having a PhD in an AI related field. Again I do
not have stats to corroborate this information but going through their
research blogs the culture is heavily research oriented.

~~~
mrep
That is what I expected unfortunately.

What is the pay like? The reason I ask is because I am super interested in the
field but sacrificing 1.25 million dollars worth of pay (5 years of lost
google senior software engineer pay to get masters and PHD and that is not
even counting the time value of money) in a risky career move should benefit
with large compensation IMHO.

------
csinguva
Curious how much do get paid?

~~~
vimarshk
Per Glassdoor - Research Scientist - Avg total compensation $231,523.
[https://www.glassdoor.com/Salary/Google-Research-
Scientist-S...](https://www.glassdoor.com/Salary/Google-Research-Scientist-
Salaries-E9079_D_KO7,25.htm)

